
A Marvel of a Man: Stan Lee Dead at 95 - jcater
https://www.npr.org/2018/11/12/106322838/a-marvel-of-a-man-stan-lee-dead-at-95
======
yumiya
He is the real hero behind all heroes. [https://medium.com/boosto/stan-lee-
excelsior-the-hero-behind...](https://medium.com/boosto/stan-lee-excelsior-
the-hero-behind-heroes-3715adf918de)

------
bovermyer
Dammit. It's.... dammit.

